# Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I need a complete ignition advance table for a stock VR6 AAA OBD2. 
I'm in process soon tuning my MS2 v3 for my OBD2 AAA VR6. I would really like someone with an msq. file with this information but I'll take anyone with GOOD information. I need to know the ignition advance for a stock VR6 so I can populate my in-boost advance. If anyone has a good Vag-Com xml. with rpm that would be help full.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (VOLKS-MAN)*

This is very close to GIAC's OBD1 tune:


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

Would you say this is a safe table to start with?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (VOLKS-MAN)*

Everything in that map is good on 93 octane with a MK4 head gasket.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

The cells from 2200-4000rpms up to about 50kpa seem quite advanced. Was this for cruising conditions and fuel economy?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (VOLKS-MAN)*

Yes, exactly.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yep.


----------



## Vw_Power (Jan 11, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> *Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (VOLKS-MAN)*
> 
> This is very close to GIAC's OBD1 tune:


Thanks for this! 🙌🏼


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> *Re: Ignition Advance Table For Stock VR6 (VOLKS-MAN)*
> 
> This is very close to GIAC's OBD1 tune:


bringing this back from the dead. where did you find this? thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I made it based off of vag com datalogs for rpm/timing and some guesses using a ms1 to correlate maf/map readings. It works pretty well.


----------

